# Best shop in the philly area to work on wheels?



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I just got My back wheel from a shop i won't name. I payed $22 and its not true not at all. What sux is i normally never let any one touch my bikes. But I'm here visiting and i don't have my truing stand. So i really need to get both my wheels fixed so i need a good job. Who in the Philly area has a good reputation for high end custom wheel building?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

How far are you willing to drive? Garrsion Cyclery deals with some high end bikes, and Rob builds great wheels.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Where is it?


----------



## bcl489 (Sep 11, 2009)

try wissahickon (in chestnut hill) or keswick (in glenside) bike shops

http://www.keswickcycle.com/
http://www.wiss-cycles.com/


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

pulser955 said:


> Where is it?



Outside of Wilmington, De. About 30 minutes south of Philly (maybe longer depending on where in the Philly are you are)


----------

